# Is 3/4" crushed rock to big for patio paver base



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

The 3/4" size is good, but compaction will be better with fines added.
The fabric should be used between the subsoil and stone layer.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

Sounds like you have a good plan so far,you can choke your stone off with some fines.
Next time ask for "Crusher Run" or "304" but as it stands you'll have good drainage.


----------



## WayneGee (Apr 3, 2012)

GardenConcepts said:


> The 3/4" size is good, but compaction will be better with fines added.


Could I use coarse sand, which I already have, as the fines material and wash it into the rock? I've already placed about 1 yard (of 4 yards total rock) but if necessary I can dig it up and mix it with either the sand or other fines and compact everything again.

Thanks for the response:thumbsup:


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

WayneGee said:


> Could I use coarse sand, which I already have, as the fines material and wash it into the rock? I've already placed about 1 yard (of 4 yards total rock) but if necessary I can dig it up and mix it with either the sand or other fines and compact everything again.
> 
> Thanks for the response:thumbsup:


Yes you can choke it off from the top,that's how its done to begin with.


----------



## WayneGee (Apr 3, 2012)

Ravenworks said:


> Yes you can choke it off from the top,that's how its done to begin with.


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

3/4" is NOT okay to use by itself. You need 3/4 w/ fines. There will be little compaction with just the 3/4" rock. Most places have the fines, especially if you had a landscape or rock company dump it. Sand is NOT okay for the base, especially if you are in an area that freezes.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

cibula11 said:


> 3/4" is NOT okay to use by itself. You need 3/4 w/ fines. There will be little compaction with just the 3/4" rock. Most places have the fines, especially if you had a landscape or rock company dump it. Sand is NOT okay for the base, especially if you are in an area that freezes.


OP knows this,that is why he is going to choke them off,nothing wrong with that.


----------



## WayneGee (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the responses but I guess there are two different opinions here. Will I be okay with coarse sand to wash into the 3/4' rock or should I get fines? If I do get fines will I have to remove the rock I've already put down or will it also wash/ compact into place? I'm in Vancouver Canada so the cold isn't so severe but we do get a few days of freezing temperatures.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

Fines would be ideal but sand will work as well ,you can mix them into the existing rock and make the top inch or two all fines.
The idea of coarser rock is for drainage


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

WayneGee said:


> Thanks for the responses but I guess there are two different opinions here. Will I be okay with coarse sand to wash into the 3/4' rock or should I get fines? If I do get fines will I have to remove the rock I've already put down or will it also wash/ compact into place? I'm in Vancouver Canada so the cold isn't so severe but we do get a few days of freezing temperatures.


You'll know if sand works when you compact it. If you have a solid (almost concrete like base) then it's fine. If, on the other hand you can grab handfuls of the base, it's not well compacted. Make sure you dampen the area as you compact, which will make bind together the materials and provide a more solid base.


----------

